# looking for a coding job



## iggles013@aol.com (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi I am presently looking for a coding job for some one who only has a year experience...I am having a difficult time getting any one to respond to my resume any suggestions, Im getting very fustrated seems like everyone wants more experience but no on is willing to give me a chance to prove my self.  Im lookning in the plymouth meeting area Im willing to commute


----------



## aimie (Jun 23, 2011)

*resume*

try a professional resume writer it makes the  biggest difference it did for me send me a pm and i will give u couple names
Aimie


----------



## cindya19 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm right there with you Aimie.  I passed my CPC exam April 30, have sent out several resumes and usually get a quick no thanks or no reply.  I have worked in the health insurance reimbursement side for over 10 years.  First of all, not much out there to beginner Coders and they appear to be looking for 2 plus years experience. I have contacted a professional resume writer and was quoted $150 for a one page resume.  Does that really work?  Don't know.   Good Luck to both of us.


----------



## cingram (Jun 24, 2011)

Just apply everywhere wheather you meet the reqirements in expierence or not it took me about 5 months after I passed my CPC to find a job. That job required 5 years expierence and I was fresh out of school. You just have to nail the interview and prove to them that you are just as good as someone with that much expierence. Its all about confidence in the interview.


----------



## StephanieTheCoder (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been told it's not just total confidence in the interview, I mean, that's awesome, but to get in the door, it's who you know.  So networking and going to the chapter meetings seems highly important.  Here's hoping we both get jobs soon!


----------

